
Apple plans Final Cut Pro makeover - igriot
http://dock-of-bay.blogspot.com/2011/04/apple-plans-final-cut-pro-makeover.html
======
michaelpinto
Dear Apple: Please come up with some competition for the rest of the Adobe
Creative Suite because it's a total mess.

------
Punter
about time!

